# Dura Ace 7800 12-27 cassette weight?



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can someone please confirm me weight of the above cassette? I am running 12-27 but 105 5600 how much weight difference between them?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

this will give you a pretty good idea
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=cassettes


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

OK! 52g difference here is the question does 52g that much difference to swap cassetes?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The weight savings is not without a slight penalty in durability as the Dura-Ace has some Ti cogs. 

I guess you have to ask yourself - what would saving 52 grams do for you? Realistically, it will not make you one bit faster. However, if the savings is just so you can get your bike to a certain weight number, just to make yourself happy, then the DA cassette will help. 

Make sure to first wear out your existing cassette so you get full use out of it and you don't waste money replacing parts before their time is up.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Frame of reference...*

...52 g = 1.83424 oz


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I might add the weight savings over an Ultegra 6700 cassette would not be that noticeable since it's not rotating weight that is being saved at the periphery of the rim.

However with Shimano, things aren't as simple as it seems. There is always some method to the madness - or extra cost when going with Dura Ace. I don't have the link, but I think it's from a post on this site, where the OP said a DA cassette shifts smoother than an Ultegra cassette. He said Shimano tech support said there are more 'upramp' areas on the cassette so upshifting a gear is smoother on the DA. Something about two areas per cycle for the chain to upshift on Ultegra versus four on the DA. So you don't get such a noticeable clunk on the upshift. This is news to me. Can anyone else confirm?

I plan on going with a DA cassette on my highest end build (Colnago 2010 EPS), since I won't be logging a lot of miles on that bike anyway. I use Ultegra cassettes on all my other bikes.

I'm telling you, be thankful for Ultegra 6700 cassettes though. You can get them for around $60-75 bucks from UK vendors. I have some 10-speed Record stuff and I was looking for ole 10-speed Campy cassettes and the price is ridiculous! Something like $273 for Chorus (not even Record) cassettes. That price is a joke. IMO Ultegra quality is easily equal to Chorus or even Record despite what the Campy fanboys say, and weightwise, they weigh same as Chorus.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with you the price is sort of ridiculous.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

lockwood1 said:


> I agree with you the price is sort of ridiculous.


Instead of dropping $273 for a Chorus 10-speed cassette, which I can use to buy four Ultegra 6700 cassettes, what I plan to do is run Shimano wheelsets on my Campy setups. I was gonna run FSA or Shimano cranks anyway, with my 10-speed Record/Chorus setups. So I run FSA/Shimano crank, Shimano wheelset and cassette, and Shimano chain. Once I adjust the rear derailleur, I can swap Shimano wheelsets at will. Only if I put on a Campy wheelset would I need to readjust the rear derailleur. My best wheelsets are DA 7801 pro stuff anyway.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

remember that from the weight weenie perspective, to be fair with weight savings value assesment, it should not be compared to the full weight of the bike or the rider but to the particular part itself.

so 105 Cassette = 252 grs, DA Cassette = 200 grs

that represents 26% weight savings wich is huge.

do you realize people pay $2000 more for a wheelset just to save 300 grs that represent 16% of the wheelset weight for example ? and even $1000 more to save just 150 grs ?

Now, if that matters to you or not that is another subject.


----------

